# Missing WiFi interface?



## sportycliff (Sep 16, 2011)

Missing WiFi interface?

Hi, and thanks in advance from a new member.

MacPro Duel Core Intel Xeon 2.66 
running 10.5.8
3 gb ram

I've recently "lost" my wifi configuration from my network preferences. I may or may not have somehow deleted it, but it no longer shows up in the interface for services. 

I was running a usb wireless lan card as I don't have an airport card. It worked fine till I "lost" it.

Any ideas on how to get it back?
Should I reinstall Leopard?
I'm currently burning a Lion Install disk (just put it on my MacBook), should I just wait and install that?

TIA,
Cliff


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 16, 2011)

First Reset Your PRAM to see if that brings it back.  Also launch /Application/Utilities/System Information and in there highlight the Wi-Fi  and see if your Mac still sees it.

If the Mac still sees the Wi-Fi device then go back into System Preferences->Network and click on the + button to re-add the Airport card.


----------

